# Christmas Cookie Exchange



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 28, 2007)

One of the groups from church is having a Christmas cookie exchange on Monday. My wife and I have decided on what we will be taking (recipe below) and we are hoping that it doesn't just turn into an exchange of decorated sugar cookies. 

I thought it might be fun to try a web cookie exchange where we could post recipes for some of our favorite Christmas/holiday cookies.

So here's the recipe I am offering.

*Babes Wrapped in Swaddling Clothes*
(makes 4 dozen)

_The Dough_
4 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup butter
1 8-ounce container sour cream
2 egg yolks (reserve whites for filling)
1 tablespoon lemon juice
Confectionersâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] sugar

Combine the flour and salt in a mixing bowl. Cut in the butter until grainy. In a small bowl, combine the sour cream, egg yolks and lemon juice. Blend the sour cream mixture into the flour mixture. Knead together to form a smooth dough. Place the dough on plastic wrap and pat it into a 6 x 8 rectangle. Wrap and refrigerate 2 hours or overnight.

_The Filling_
2 egg whites
1/2 cup sugar
1 cups walnuts, finely chopped
2 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon salt

Whip the egg whites until stiff but not dry. Gradually whip in the sugar to form a meringue. Whip until the meringue holds soft peaks. Fold in the remaining ingredients.
Dust a rolling pin and the counter with flour. Roll the chilled dough out into a thin (1/8 inch maximum) rectangle on the floured counter. Trim the edges so the rectangle measures 24 x 15 inches. Cut the dough into 3-inch squares and dust with confectionersâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] sugar. Place a rounded teaspoon of the filling in the center of each dough square. With a tiny bit of water dampen the opposite corners. Fold the two opposite corners and press the center lightly together. Place the cookies on a nonstick baking sheet and bake in a 350Â° oven for 30 minutes, or until lightly browned.


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

Crap. I can't bake for #[email protected]#!


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 28, 2007)

That recipe sounds good!

I am not a baker either, but my wife is awesome at it... I'll see what I can dig up from her.

Nice idea!


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 28, 2007)

Terry, do you have any finished pics of those? I'd like to see how they are supposed to look.. not what I can do to destroy a perfectly good recipe.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 28, 2007)

You are going to smoke those............right??


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 28, 2007)

Hopefully we will have finished pics by this weekend, since the exchange is happening Monday night. I will post them as soon as I have them.

bubba: I'm thinkin' cookies don't work so well with low & slow.

And I'm afraid it's not very good smoking weather around here. Temps are right around freezing but there are wind advisories with gusts up to 50 mph. Then temps are supposed to drop into the teens or single digits.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 2, 2007)

Here are the pictures you asked for PigCicles.

Dough rolled out, cut and sprinkled with powdered sugar.






Filling going on.






Ready to go in the oven. (Sorry bubba, no smoker for these 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)






The finished cookies.






Of course, not all of them stay "stuck together" and it is mandatory to dispose of the flawed cookies before anyone sees them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope these pictures help. 

Btw, for "fancy" cookies like these, my wife does the baking. I stick to one like chocolate chip. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 She also told me that this doesn't make nearly as many as the recipe claims.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

Thay look darn tasty to me.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 2, 2007)

WOW Terry they looks awsome! I'd be ruining alot of cookies just to eat the little buggers!


----------



## rockyb (Dec 2, 2007)

Absolutely anybody can make Tollhouse Chocolate Chip cookies.  They are my favorite stand-by.


----------



## rockyb (Dec 2, 2007)

Yummy.  That recipe is a keeper.

I have had those before but never tried making them myself.  Thanks.


----------

